# Creating & Moving into CAPE TOWN



## Theban (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi,
I want to visit Cape Town city at Feb where I am looking for to move there, but I want to create a new business over there before moving my family.

Therefore,I hope ray2: to get your kind suggestions for some business opportunities and locations .BTW,I have about 100,000 $ as a capital .

Do you think Johannesburg is better than Cape Town from business prespective?

Thx


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Theban said:


> Hi,
> I want to visit Cape Town city at Feb where I am looking for to move there, but I want to create a new business over there before moving my family.
> 
> Therefore,I hope ray2: to get your kind suggestions for some business opportunities and locations .BTW,I have about 100,000 $ as a capital .
> ...


Do you have any idea of a business you want to start/open? Also have you thought of the process that would be involved in opening a business in South Africa and hiring people?


----------



## Theban (Dec 24, 2013)

Actually, I have good experience in trading business especially in importing spare parts of the cars and other tools like tires and accessories ,So I am asking if there is a need for this kind of business over there.

BTW,I received some recommendations from a friend to go with Johannesburg choice and select other business. but I am not sure about booming businesses there Coz I am sure every country has booming business , may be completely different from other countries.

Kindly tell me ,if there is an organization to help an investor or offer them the investment opportunities like in Dubai.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Theban said:


> Actually, I have good experience in trading business especially in importing spare parts of the cars and other tools like tires and accessories ,So I am asking if there is a need for this kind of business over there.
> 
> BTW,I received some recommendations from a friend to go with Johannesburg choice and select other business. but I am not sure about booming businesses there Coz I am sure every country has booming business , may be completely different from other countries.
> 
> Kindly tell me ,if there is an organization to help an investor or offer them the investment opportunities like in Dubai.


I don't know much about importing spare cars and accessories. But, I would think due to taxes and regulations on cars that would not be the easiest thing to get into. Cost to ship would be another factor and the time to arrive in S.A.

Also South Africa has lots of spare cars lots around and old cars so I don't really see if there would be a need to import.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Theban there are people who import - but South Africa does quite a bit to prevent import / export companies from taking away from the local economy - so taxes and tarrifs are quite high. This is not to say that there's no demand for it. I could also imagine that cape town being a port of entry could be a good location or Durban for importing. Jo'burg is the business capital of the country so there's that. Also - and this is just a side note - but I think SA doesn't allow the import of used parts for sale here... I could be wrong but I seem to remember that somewhere....

I started a consulting firm in Cape Town in 2013. I didn't find it too difficult to get the company registered or to sort out business insurance. In fact - even getting BEE status wasn't an issue but getting a bank account was more painful than all of those activities haha!


----------



## Theban (Dec 24, 2013)

Guys,, U would make go away from trading business totally :biggrin1: . Honestly, I agree you regarding the tax matter but all the countries have their taxes and all of them import from China as well.So the tax is not a big issue where you can get your benefits EXCEPT if the taxes are very high more than other countries such as 35% or more.Then it will affect on a purchase level.

I do not know but you have experience more than me there,, I need your recommendations if you were me and If you know, I have exporting companies in China and Dubai,,, What would you think to do in SA?


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

Theban said:


> Guys,, U would make go away from trading business totally :biggrin1: . Honestly, I agree you regarding the tax matter but all the countries have their taxes and all of them import from China as well.So the tax is not a big issue where you can get your benefits EXCEPT if the taxes are very high more than other countries such as 35% or more.Then it will affect on a purchase level.
> 
> I do not know but you have experience more than me there,, I need your recommendations if you were me and If you know, I have exporting companies in China and Dubai,,, What would you think to do in SA?


Your idea is good coz the spares and accessories is a decent industry in SA amongst the young people especially. Spare shops like Autostyle, Goldwagen etc. are doing very well but they are also making there own parts for locally built cars or older imported models which no OEM is available anymore. There are a few import spare companies in SA for foriegn made cars especially European. So you will have competition but the key is to find a niche and perhaps Cape Town could work. 

I recommend that you look at the Department of Trade and Industry website www.dti.gov.za and ask them questions also.


If you are thinking of importing secondhand cars then rather look elsewhere because the tax here can be up to 80% of the cars value. This is to protect the secondhand car market from being flooded with cheap Chinese imports. You still see these in RSA but only on the back of a lorry destined for Mozambique, Zimbabwe or Zambia.


----------

